# South Florida Crew dares you to pay us a visit!



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

After a few glasses of wine (lost track so a "few" would best describe it) I had an idea (rare moment).
Seeing how cool the Chicago herf will be (darn right I will be there), I wondered why not host a CS event like that in the future.
Afterall, we are the nation's vacation and Spring Break hangout (along with the Q-tip capital of America). Who wouldn't love to take a trip to Florida?

So..........on behalf of the South Florida Crew (I believe our lunacy is well known), I am throwing out this "feeler" early on with ample time to allow any CS member to attend. Who would be interested in a Herf, South Florida Style? By that I mean, if I can find a great B&M, with a great lounge, with a great cigar collection, with a great host and we can get some great Cuban food catered, along with providing flights of rums, all in the great South Florida weather, with a hotel group discount(s), with possible guests like Rocky Patel or Padron or any other South Florida Cigar company that someone we know can probably arrange for us, who would be up for that?

I was thinking sometime in September or October but open for suggestions.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

I am definitely down for that Carlos! My wife loves Florida and I've never been. Plus is around Sept./ Oct. it would be perfect for us to come down since our Anniversary is Sept. 17. So as long as it's NOT on THAT day I would be in the clear so to speak. Might be a great little mini getaway for us and a chance to meet some great Gorillas.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Sounds great!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

UPDATE

Just spoke to Kris at TW In Deerfield Beach and he will gladly host us.
Padron or Rocky Patel or any other Florida tobacco company is not a problem to have them be there for us.
This is starting to look good!!!

WE DARE YOU!!!


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Pre-Herf in the Keys?

I might know a place. :ss


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

please please please let there be more than one mega herf haha. As I am a poor college student dunno bout a trip down to FL... but if this herf happens I'll see what I can do


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

madurofan said:


> Pre-Herf in the Keys?
> 
> I might know a place. :ss


Might not be a bad idea.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm in!!! (depending on the date) I have relatives real close!!!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Blueface said:


> I was thinking sometime in September or October but open for suggestions.


P.S.
*Doesn't have to be then.*
Just thought that would be ample time and best weather for all but we can certainly make it sooner.
Will leave it to vote/suggestions.
The date is totally open.


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

madurofan said:


> Pre-Herf in the Keys?
> 
> I might know a place. :ss
> How Long is the 7 Mile Bridge?


The new one or the old one ... if the old one with or without the missing span?


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

King James said:


> please please please let there be more than one mega herf haha. As I am a poor college student dunno bout a trip down to FL... but if this herf happens I'll see what I can do


Where ya starting from, I drive from Baltimore to Palm Beach regularly


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

you really are my god!!

let's do this if i can be of any help carlos please just pm me


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

madurofan said:


> Pre-Herf in the Keys?
> 
> I might know a place. :ss


that would be the way to kick this off!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I would love to come out and play .


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll check my calender...........  

C'mon Carlos, you know these Club Stogie guys probably won't have an interest in coming down to sunny South Fla, with all the eye candy, rum, nightlife, food, mojito's, and mamita's we have to offer. I don't think it'll work, but who knows..... :tu


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

These South Florida guys KNOW how to herf. Believe me!

I hope to get down there to herf with you guys again!


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

I am in, Carlos! I have family there that I really need to visit, so I can make a long trip out of it. Put me on the list!!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Blueface said:


> I was thinking sometime in September or October but open for suggestions.


how are you going to do it in September if you are in Chicago for part II of Mega MoB?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> how are you going to do it in September if you are in Chicago for part II of Mega MoB?


OK, OK.
The was the freaking wine talking when I typed that.

Doesn't have to be September.
11 other months to choose from but figured the more time we give, the better to plan.
Open to suggestions for a month.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

I am washing my hair that night. Sorry........ 

I am there period!

ATL


----------



## john51277 (Feb 27, 2007)

I am up in Orlando area, I can definately make it.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> I am washing my hair that night. Sorry........
> 
> I am there period!
> 
> ATL


Lets nail down a date shall we.

Hopefully its not near Holiday Season.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Depending on the date......Im in Carlos :ss Sept, Oct or Nov is great with me, any month but june or july, august is hot as hell but would probably still work Dec is a little close to the holidays, Jan. might be ok, feb or march would be good as would april but thats so far off  ok thats my :2 :ss


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

txdyna65 said:


> Depending on the date......Im in Carlos :ss Sept, Oct or Nov is great with me, any month but june or july, august is hot as hell but would probably still work Dec is a little close to the holidays, Jan. might be ok, feb or march would be good as would april but thats so far off  ok thats my :2 :ss


Waiting for more feedback to see how much interest there is and I am thinking perhaps will post new thread with poll to select month that would be best for a herf here. Don't know if possible to add a poll to this existing thread.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

I am a South Floridian transplanted up North, but I would be down. I have friends to stay with and was planning on visiting sometime this year. I can definitely see this happening. I think the key here is to try to narrow down a date in the coming months.


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

Probably a Saturday would work best :tu

just my :2

or my :BS

both *equally* impressive


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

OK,
Poll coming to see what month would be best and see how many would actually be interested.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> how are you going to do it in September if you are in Chicago for part II of Mega MoB?


That's where I plan on being in sept.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> That's where I plan on being in sept.


OK Booker............assuming we were to do it in September, which is most likely out I guess given the responses, lets see............

September in Chicago......
September in Florida.......
September in Chicago.......
September in Florida........
September in Chicago.......
September in Florida........

I can see how that can be a tough decisioin.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

How about November 8th?
That is my Bday:bl


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

This is a great idea! I hope we can get a large turnout for this.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

I think I would be down for this! :ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Blueface said:


> OK, OK.
> The was the freaking wine talking when I typed that.
> 
> Doesn't have to be September.
> ...


Looks like I will be there definately in June !!!

Maybe we can herf then as well. It would be fun to herf with the Fla Crew.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

What's the latest on this? Is this a go? Or does no one Dare to come herf with us??????

Ron


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

so whats the latest on this?.........................I'm up for late Oct - early Nov for MMH in So Florida............make it another Fri-Sun HERF


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> What's the latest on this? Is this a go? Or does no one Dare to come herf with us??????
> 
> Ron


Aint no body scared of yall Florida boys.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> so whats the latest on this?.........................I'm up for late Oct - early Nov for MMH in So Florida............make it another Fri-Sun HERF


mini herf next month or two.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Aint no body scared of yall Florida boys.


call our bluff................"go ahead make our day" :gn


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey Carlos, Ill be down in mid-November, and I can host 10-20 in the condo. I wont have room for overnighters as Ill be there with the wife and kids, but it is beachfront and next to two outdoor Tiki bars. Im planning on having everyone over at some point anyway, we can make a herf out of it! :tu


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

i want to come down to that, what a sweet sweet time it would be


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

I think I will be pushing shite uphill to get away twice in one year!! Where is MMH '08 gonna be then???


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Aint no body scared of yall Florida boys.


You and Mo got lucky last time.....This time, I'm there!!!! Come on down Booker!!!!! Been waiting to hang with some of the Detroit Crew!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Looks like I will be there definately in June !!!
> 
> Maybe we can herf then as well. It would be fun to herf with the Fla Crew.


Richard, Set a date and I'm there Bro!!!

Ron


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Aint no body scared of yall Florida boys.


:gn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Made in Dade said:


> :gn


:fu



Ron1YY said:


> You and Mo got lucky last time.....This time, I'm there!!!! Come on down Booker!!!!! Been waiting to hang with some of the Detroit Crew!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Luck had nothing to do with it, Yall a bunch of:BS:r


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :fu
> 
> Luck had nothing to do with it, Yall a bunch of:BS:r


Ha Ha HA!!!!!! Come on down and see :bx :tu

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Ha Ha HA!!!!!! Come on down and see :bx :tu
> 
> Ron


Ohhhh I'll be there. Snkbyt & Miami wants me to hook up with them. Carlos wife wants me to come over for dinner (im sure she has no clue how much i eat) 7days in sunny florida:w


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

So, is this going to happen????? Sure would like to meet some of the people I've been talking to all this time........

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> So, is this going to happen????? Sure would like to meet some of the people I've been talking to all this time........
> 
> Ron


Yes it is my dates are as follow: (Saturday2Saturday) Arrive August the 11th 5p and Depart August the 18th early morning 7days with the *New GirlFriend* Her Niece, My daughter and niece. My lil bro will be coming up form Tampa so there it is. Flight and Resort is all in order. I would assume Wednesday Thursday would be good for everyone if not let me know. Alex, Miami and BlueFace is talking about hooking up so if yall get together and let me know whats good ill make it happen.:tu


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Yes it is my dates are as follow: (Saturday2Saturday) Arrive August the 11th 5p and Depart August the 18th early morning 7days with the *New GirlFriend* Her Niece, My daughter and niece. My lil bro will be coming up form Tampa so there it is. Flight and Resort is all in order. I would assume Wednesday Thursday would be good for everyone if not let me know. Alex, Miami and BlueFace is talking about hooking up so if yall get together and let me know whats good ill make it happen.:tu


RIGHT ON!!!!!! We're going to get down with one of the Detroit crew!!!!!!!

WOOHOO!!!!

Ron


----------



## Bigkerm (Nov 26, 2006)

I'll be there !!!

Can't wait to do some herfing !!!


Bigkerm


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> RIGHT ON!!!!!! We're going to get down with one of the Detroit crew!!!!!!!
> 
> WOOHOO!!!!
> 
> Ron


So what will be a good day for u guys.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

i could make the drive down there.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

carni said:


> i could make the drive down there.


where from?....................maybe carpool (herf on wheels)


----------



## havana royal (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey guys, if you like to host anything in my small but friendly store in Boca Raton you will be welcomed with open arms, Havana Royal Cigars 61 S. Federal Hwy :ss


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

I will cast my vote after the July 9 Fort Worth herf. That and if I dont wreck my car.

I would love to make a little trip to Florida, for "business"!!

TT:cb


----------

